# Apple iBooks now matching Amazon's $9.99 price



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Latest post from appadvice site shows Apple's iBooks for iPad that "out of the 32 eBooks featured in the New York Time's Bestsellers section, 27, including the entire top 10 are priced at $9.99."

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/03/exclusive-ibooks-prices-revealed/

Interesting! Only 10 more days to launch.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  It looks to me like Apple blinked in the showdown.  And is doing everything it can to try to tempt buyers away from Amazon. 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So now they can do that and Amazon can't?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering about that.  It must have to do with the bigger percentage that Apple is promising...

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/tech/2010/03/23/taylor.ipads.ebooks.cnn

ipad adds 2 more publishers: The latest publishers are Perseus, which is the largest independent book publisher and Workman. Apple now has agreements in place with 5 of the 6 largest book publishers.

watch the video

There is also info on a survey


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It looks to me like Apple blinked in the showdown.


I don't think there ever was a showdown anywhere else than in the minds of overzealous consumers and some sensationalist media. All that Apple suggested all along was that they leave themselves open to have higher-priced titles. That is a healthy business decision, that was, from what I understand, completely contorted and everyone immediately expected that suddenly ALL major books on the iPad would cost over $10. If people had taken a bit of a breather and really tried to understand what had been said, instead of jumping to conclusions, a lot of this heated debate about the iPad would have never occurred.


----------

